# What tubes do I need?



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

Background: I just started as a complete novice to use a slingshot, the first question was, in which hand should a "right-handed with a dominant left eye" hold the slingshot. This question is answered for the time being, I will continue to hold in both hands alternately, until a final decision is made.

I has been used a 7/8 inch straight cut .030 natural latex band (similar TBG), 10 inches total length. The draw length was about 40-41 inches, so the shot style is semi butterfly to the shoulder. I would have liked drawn out even a few inches more, but this is not comfortable with my "classical pinch position". The Bill-Hays-grip is not possible because the required force is too high.

Meanwhile, I have ordered Bill Hays new creation, the "TubeMaster Sniper" which I want to use with tubes.

Therefore my question, what tubes will combine my following goals:

- Same, better less holding force of the bullet (to enable the Bill-Hays-grip)

- More draw length approx 45 inches (just because it basically seems reasonable to me)

- "Destructive power" at least as previously (for the fun)

- Currently a 3/8" steel bullet was used, in the future also 1/2 inch stell bullet ought de used

Any ideas for my setup (to adapt the tubes as close as possible to my goals)... ? ?

P.S.: Reasons why I want to try tubes:

- The eye only follows "a line", possibly higher hit rate for the beginner

- I'm curious

- I've ordered Bill Hays "TubeMaster Sniper"


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The tube master is one of the best options for an all around use slingshot, 
You can switch the tubes out for different purposes, also the fork gap is forgiving for new shooters , great start man


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep in mind,This "Bill Hayes" grip requires great hand and finger strength, work on it over time and you will achieve that long draw, are you tying your own tubes?
If not, I sell hygienic pseudo tapered or single for target shooting, dankung has nice tubing as well, simple shot shooting sports I believe sells tube sets,
For dankung I would go with 1842, or 1745
Not sure if Bill sells tubing, if he does than I'm sure he will set you up proper


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know your asking about tubes. I just wanted to add a couple of things regarding your use of flats. For your power goals you may want to cut your bands shorter in length . 10 inches of band would have a 50 inch possible elongation. Your draw is 40 inches. The other is you can use bands for line of sight . To aide in this draw a line down your band using a permanent marking pen. ( Bill Hays Technique) . Also your tube shooter can shoot flats if you so choose. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29987-tube-shooter-with-flats/


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

Have no pain with my flats, 'm quite happy with them, but would like to try tubes.

I am looking for the concrete setup of tubes, which obtains the current flats power (slightly less or better more), with longer pull (45 inch or slightly more), in connection with the same or lower finger holding force (all compared with my current flats).

However, I lack the experience to compare my flats with possible tubes options (pseudo tapered or single, 2040, 1842, 1745, or..., different colors).

My goal might not be reachable, but if it could be, hints are gratefully accepted.

Can buy the finished tapes or craft itself.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Check with our Vendors. Some of them offer looped thin tube band sets.


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I sell hygienic pseudo tapered or single for target shooting


Thanks for your patient support and fast shipping :wave:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I too am left eye dominant and right handed. Learn to hold the frame in your right hand and pull with your left. It will be the most consistent by far, trust me. I have shot guns, and bows left handed since I was a kid and it is the only way you are going to get lined up and aiming correctly every time. Plus, its good to exercise the other half of your brain

.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

peppermack said:


> I too am left eye dominant and right handed..


Me three! I am trying to learn to shoot left handed -- lots to unlearn with a rifle or shotgun, but thankfully I discovered my cross dominance before entering the world of slingshots. Shouldering a gun to my left shoulder feels completely un-natural, but thankfully holding a slingshot in my right hand feels right!

-GB


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

peppermack said:


> I too am left eye dominant and right handed. Learn to hold the frame in your right hand and pull with your left. It will be the most consistent by far, trust me. I have shot guns, and bows left handed since I was a kid and it is the only way you are going to get lined up and aiming correctly every time. Plus, its good to exercise the other half of your brain
> 
> . Yep what he said! This is my case too, an also been doing it since I was a kid, you will get used to it.
> 
> ...


----------

